# First Boat - J24



## Drake76

Hi All,

My wife and I have purchased our first boat. It is a J24 from 1984. Here is the listing for those who are interested: 198? J Boats J 24 Sloop Sailboat - Boatcan.com

It was listed at $8000 when we came across it. I think it had been for sale for 2 or 3 years. We offered $6000. After the survey found that:

"The hull sighted reasonable for its age, some hairline cracks and the odd nick, no visible blisters and percussive soundings did not reveal any areas suspect of core deterioration or delaminated materials."

Our intention is to sail this on our local lake. We are hoping for a day sailor, and have no plans for over night stays or long voyages. This boat is to get our feet wet and see how we do. We are both white sail 3 qualified sailors. I have additionally taken the basic and intermediate keel boat cruising course with CYA.

My question to the experts is: What now? I realize the boat needs some TLC, and it is my intention to give it to her. The surveyor spoke about a crack in the "forward transverse tabbing above the chain plate and below the deck" This is just under the starboard shroud. I have added a picture for those who are keen.










It is my intention to get someone who knows what they are doing with fiberglass to have a go at it.

Other than this repair I plan on a good cleaning with wax and something to restore some life to the teak trim. Any product suggestions?

Does anyone have any suggestions with respect to an auto furling system for the genoa? I have used these systems before and can't imagine being without one.. I am somewhat surprised to see the price of them.. any thoughts, options?

I have a long winter ahead of me. Any thoughts on what I should be doing to get this thing out of the blocks early next season?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smackdaddy

Hey Drake- welcome to SN dude. 

There's another guy on here named Tommays. I'm pretty sure he sails a J-boat too. He'd be a good resource. And I'm sure there are many others.

BTW - have you checked the keel sump? You might have a very close look around the keel for any cracks, etc. (unless the surveyor already did a close inspection of that area). There have been a small number of keel failures on older J-boats over the last year or two. Definitely worth a look. Those boats have typically been sailed pretty hard.


----------



## Drake76

Thanks Smackdaddy. The surveyor noted that some compound repairs were needed around the aft keel bolt. I failed to mention this as it seemed pretty minor.


----------



## smackdaddy

It might be. But it's definitely worth looking at. Again Tommays will be a better resource than I.

However, you might *take a look at this thread* where we talked about it.

Again - nothing to worry too much about. You might just have it thoroughly checked out - especially if the boat wasn't hauled out for inspection.

(PS - this might also be a problem isolated to the J80s. Again, take what I'm saying with a grain of salt until someone that knows something pipes in.)


----------



## tommays

I know a few folks with a furling system and its big money flush unless your REAL sure your keeping this boat as it will not be of value to a lot of J24 buyers 

The bulkhead shot is to closeup whats up but it does not look like a big issue


Having owned two hulls 2733 new 1981 and 2930 in 2008 the second time around was a bit of a mistake as we find most of friends (we are 50 something) lack the fitness level needed to move around the boat as its a sit on top of boat that requires a LOT of moving around every time you tack


----------



## zz4gta

you will have a lot of fun with that boat. The damage doesn't look that serious and can be fixed pretty easily. Also I wouldn't go for a furling unit on that boat. Keep a bow person happy w/ their favorite beer, and make them do the hard work at the pointy end.


----------



## Drake76

Thanks guys. The close up is inside the cupboard above the sink.

what you are looking at is the bottom of the chain plate for the starboard shroud. The crack is between the hull and the bulkhead that divides the forward cabin from the main cabin.

The surveyor figures the last guy pulled some hard turns and fatigued the spot.

A big thank you for saving me over $1k on the furler.


----------



## zz4gta

btw, do invest in a good feeder and prefeeder. Will make hoists a lot easier.


----------



## tommays

J24 head sails have been on hanks for a really long time no foil

I would consider having slugs put on the main as the bolt-rope is a PITA


----------



## Drake76

You guys are great. It is going to be a long winter. At least the Toronto boat show is in January to get me through it.


----------



## bbreith

Not trying to point out the obvious here, but I would thoroughly inspect the plywood behind that crack in the picture before you slap some glass on there and call it good. If there is significant amount of moisture there it could compromise the stability of your rig. And, this is a very common place for these boats to leak. And, it looks like from the picture a repair has taken place there before. Judging from the location of the damage you are about 16-20 from where the chain plate comes down into the cabin so you are probably fine. But, while you have time it would be worth checking out.


----------



## Drake76

Thanks bbreith.

The surveyor had his moisture seeker all through the area, and did the hammering to the hull. He is of the opinion that there is no rot in the core and it is still solid. 

I suppose only time will tell for sure!


----------



## j24Lupo

Drake, I have the same issue with my boat. I am going to have a look under the paint this weekend. The plywood is solid throughout so I think its only minor water damage.

Please let us know what you find.


----------

